# Yellowish discharge coming out of Nino's weewee



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

I just noticed it this morning. The tip of his thing is red and swollen and there is a bit of puss coming out of it. I tried cleaning it a bit and will put him on some augmentin tonight. I won't be able to take him to the vet until Monday, but has anyone experienced this before??? I am going to get him fixed as soon as we get the money, but it might have to be sooner now.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I dunno about it being red and swollen that would be a bit concerning, but a small amount of discharge is normal...someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i agree, kolby does have some discharge that comes out now and then but the redness and swelling might be an infection or something along those lines, i would bring it to your vets attention. just try to keep the area clean.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds like he's been running around with the wrong b*tch and got himself some VD.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

:rofl:ROFLMAO...

does it seem to bother him...is he licking the area alot??


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah, my pup has been leaving neon spots on my white tees


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Sounds like he's been running around with the wrong b*tch and got himself some VD.


You have no idea how hard I just laughed at this OMG smokey joe your killing me


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

It doesn't seem to be bothering him and he lets me clean it. It isn't "oozing" or anything like that, the puss just sits there at the opening. It looks like sting or a bug bite, but a little bigger. I have never really looked at his thing before, but I noticed it the other day because it looked like he had it out of his little "jacket", but it wasn't that, the tip of his "jacket" was red. (I don't know what the outsie part is called, but I hope you understand what I am talking about). My poor baby boy!!!


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Sounds like he's been running around with the wrong b*tch and got himself some VD.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: BTW if he did, he would have me and Rudy to deal with!!! He is too short to reach her, so I am sure she would be pissed if he got action somewhere else!!


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

some discharge is normal, it is called SMEGMA and is a natural secretion of the penis of your dog. Usually dog mantain the area clean by licking it, but some times you can actually see it, more often by the mornings. In healthy animals, smegma helps clean and lubricate the genitals. It would be normal if it doesn´t smell or isn´t any inflamation or pain in the area. Balanoposthitis is inflammation of the penis (balanitis) and prepuce (posthitis). Smegma is the normal sloughing of cells and accumulation of debris. Smegma provides nutrients for bacterial growth. Anything which disrupts the normal integumentary barrier; including wounds or foreign bodys predispose to balanoposthitis. Some times can be difficult for you to separate inflamation to normal erection that can occurr whitout any female estimulation. indeed it only takes some exitation like you coming home for some erection occurr. If the discharge keeps coming out all day long and the area is swollen constantly, you must go to see the vet. Hope it would be helpful for ya. greetings.
You can see some like the picture in your dog and it can be normal.
(Some of the info that I gave to you i got it from the net)


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks just like the stuff coming out of his thingy! But he had a red bump on the end that looks a bit swollen. I will have to find my camera and take a picture.


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

that would be nice, maybe I could help ya if I see a picture.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh my god, I was sitting here eating chips and really not prepared for that visual!!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

sounds fairly normal except for the red swollen part?? lets put this in the least graphic way here...... if the discharge is from the "middle", normal. from the "jacket" as you say, not normal. if it is a bug bite, or some other type of sore i would think he would be messing with it. especially if it is to the point of oozing. imo, you have a boy, get used to it lol!!


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

That "Tip" on the "red thing"(lol) is the way the penis is shaped. All dogs look like that when they unsheath their penises. A streamlined apparatus slides into the vulva better than a blunt one.(Did I just say that???)
THAT is one of the reasons why I prefer female dogs. 
Check with your vet to put your mind at ease.
Do a search on Dog Breeding and you may get some pics of the male canine "apparatus"(penis) unsheathed so you can make a more accurate assesment.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

learn new stuff all the time ..that's why i love it on here!


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

well it seems like the swelling went down but that nasty yellowish stuff is there. i guess it was a little infection but the augmentin made it go away. thanks guys!!


----------

